# Huge Sow



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

My son got the first kill on our place we bought in Milam County. A perfect head shot from a tree stand. Hit the bottom of the ear and she fell over and twitched a few times. It was the biggest sow we have seen, she filled up a full size wheel barrow. And hanging is almost as long as he is tall (5'10"). Sure was some good back strap, haven't tried the sausage yet.
We were guessing around 220#.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

great report nice looking coat on her she looks clean good shot thanks for the post .


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

Earholed by a Beman, awesome shot. She looks heavy, was she pregnant when you cleaned her?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Good shot!


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm sure she was but he didn't gut her. Just hams and backstrap.


----------



## tomcat102 (Feb 3, 2011)

The front shoulders are the best part. Great on the pit.


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Awesome ear hole shot!


----------

